# Vinyl For Yeti Cup



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

I was wondering what vinyl everyone is using on Yeti Rambler cups? I have Oracal 651, will that last and not come off when washing?


----------



## Vitaman (Aug 8, 2014)

651 will work with hand washing, but a dishwasher would likely ruin the vinyl from the high heat. I'm not a fan of vinyl on drinkware, but many do it. If you are planning on working with stainless steel items a ot, maybe look into etching it with an air eraser/sandblaster. Not a very expensive investment, and opens up a lot of possibilities. Just an idea...


----------



## rkersh409 (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't like vinyl on cups either. Don't trust it staying on. But that is what everyone is wanting right now. Multi color monogram and design on Yeti cups. They are even wanting them dipped/painted.


----------

